# Powder Board - Jones, K2, or ??



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The Ultra Dream is great. Also check out the YES Pick your Line. Amazing pow board with plenty of freestyle possibilities.

Jones boards are made at the Nidecker factory which sometimes have quality issues. YES used to be built there as well but (according to a rep) for this season they moved to the Elan factory which is a big step up. I own a Pick your Line and it's my favorite.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd probably say the Ultra Dream.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a new powder board and I can't seem to figure out which board would suit my style of riding.
> 
> ...



May I suggest.....


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> May I suggest.....


I've thought about that but that means no riding switch.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, you said powder board... Any board can land landings switch or take 20-30ft of run-in switch.... Do a lot of switch powder riding do you?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Well, you said powder board... Any board can land landings switch or take 20-30ft of run-in switch.... Do a lot of switch powder riding do you?


It isn't like I do an entire run switch... which would put me forward of center. I think that would be a very little fun.


More so I can feel confident that I can land or approach switch where required and not feel trapped if I'm on the wrong edge.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I've thought about that but that means no riding switch.


Hovercrafters swear they can ride switch too. Of course a tail like that is not ideal. You ride Kirkwood...I'm addicted to that place. See you in line for 6!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hovercrafters swear they can ride switch too. Of course a tail like that is not ideal. You ride Kirkwood...I'm addicted to that place. See you in line for 6!


I'll be a brighter version of last year and the year before.

green pants blue jacket.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I'll be a brighter version of last year and the year before.
> 
> green pants blue jacket.



Unless I renew mine...still black on black. Probably new helmet. You got your pass already? man I'm Jonesing to Jones that Jones board.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Unless I renew mine...still black on black. Probably new helmet. You got your pass already? man I'm Jonesing to Jones that Jones board.


I bought an epic pass this year so I could go to flatstar pre-season and for pre-scheduled holiday trip with the parents-in-law. 

Yeah I'm up every friday / saturday / sunday.

We have a ski lease on the top floor of the towers.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I bought an epic pass this year so I could go to flatstar pre-season and for pre-scheduled holiday trip with the parents-in-law.
> 
> Yeah I'm up every friday / saturday / sunday.
> 
> We have a ski lease on the top floor of the towers.


Awesome! I do mostly day trips on pow days from the bay area (Pleasanton) . But this December my brother is visiting from Rome... I'll need a room either at the Rockstar hostel or somewhere else... We will probably stay 2-3 days. I need to show him 'Kwood properly.

Do they rent rooms at the towers?


----------



## Oscar1243 (Sep 24, 2010)

im in the same dillema brother. i want an all mt free-ride no BS badass board. i put my options and weighed them from pros to cons.

1. Jones flagship carbon 163w
2. K2 slayblade 163w
3. solomon mans board 162
4. Yes pick your line 164w

if i were you id pick up the a jones flagship. look at the lib tech t rice pro 161.5? awesome stick too tons of things pout there... but for your riding id go with the jones mt twin 160, t rice pro 161.5, the slayblade is an awesome board too, list of tech and it is fun fast!

[Edit]
Capita black snowboard of death.... it is an amazing board too!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

prior khyber
prior spearhead
prior fissile

If you really want a board to perform exceptionally in powder you have to get a directional shape, anything less is a serious compromise.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you looked at the Salomon sick sticks?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

ETM said:


> prior khyber
> prior spearhead
> prior fissile
> 
> If you really want a board to perform exceptionally in powder you have to get a directional shape, anything less is a serious compromise.


Prior is an awesome company 

I've just never met anyone who has one.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Prior is an awesome company
> 
> I've just never met anyone who has one.



PowderJet boards? Love the style and shape.










PowderJet Snowboards


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

binarypie said:


> Prior is an awesome company
> 
> I've just never met anyone who has one.


I've owned a couple of Priors - most notably a Prior Khyber 160 split. It is an excellent powder board.

Although I now ride a Neversummer Summit 160.

Sweet deal on the Towers btw, I stayed there a couple of times - but usually my season rental was in Base Camp.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

binarypie said:


> Think of my riding style as freestyle influenced freeriding. I love to jump and spin off of natural features as well bomb through the trees. So the board has to be quick edge to edge. A lot of big mountain boards wont work for me because of this.
> 
> My stats:
> 5'9"
> ...


Hey, our size and riding style is actually quite similar. I'm 5'7" and about 165 pounds. I ride a lot of off piste, but still like to carve hard on groomers. I get air whenever and wherever I can.

I ride a Burton T7 but unfortunately the don't make the "T" series anymore. I'm trying to get a group buy going for the Kessler Ride. Should be a fantastic freeride board. Just waiting to hear if it's a go.

Another option would be a Prior Freeride. They're handmade up here in Canada eh! No doot aboot it! Freeride Snowboard Model For Men From Prior Snowboards | All Mountain Snowboard | Whistler BC Canada We fit right in to the 158 spec range for weight. Although if you want to emphasize freeride and sacrifice spins (a bit) I'd go up to a 162 or so...

There are some other exotic boards out there with the same riding in mind. 

The Virus Avalanche

Or a Volkl Squad or Coal XT

Happy Boarding!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

So I'm taking a chance here.

Ordered a Jones Carbon Flagship and the Now IPO bindings.

Lets see if Jeremy is right.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ah, I'm too late to add my 2 cents.
I think you might be surprised by the jones, in not such a good way. You'll prob want to keep your gyrator for the deep days. The Jones floats ok in pow but it's really stiff and you won't be having the same fun as on the gy.
The Jones excels at going fast and handling gnarly terrain.

I would have suggested the Burton Sherlock since it's a twin and floats like mad in the powder


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Supra said:


> ah, I'm too late to add my 2 cents.
> I think you might be surprised by the jones, in not such a good way. You'll prob want to keep your gyrator for the deep days. The Jones floats ok in pow but it's really stiff and you won't be having the same fun as on the gy.
> The Jones excels at going fast and handling gnarly terrain.
> 
> I would have suggested the Burton Sherlock since it's a twin and floats like mad in the powder


We'll see 

The best part is that backcountry.com will let me return it if I don't like it.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ultra VS Peace*

I'm having the same dilema (which you seemed to pull the trigger on, and think you'll be stoked regardless), but I I've narrowed it down to the Ultra and Peacekeeper. The Peacekeeper is 1 inch set back and a smaller tail profile, Ultra being 3/4 inch with almost identical tail profile to the nose. The one big difference that is holding me back on snagging an Ultra, is that they didn't put an ollie-bar in it, but they DID in the Peacekeeper... which I think is counter-intuitive due to the fact the Ultra is more freestyle-pow oriented- hence more creating your own air, popping, eccetera. You'd think they're more "freestyle oriented pow deck" would include the ollie bar. I've just heard such amazing reviews from friends about the ollie bar in the Fastplant, it's hard for me to steer towards the board without it. BUT, what do I know. haven't tried either.

Other than that, I think they'll both be great boards. As a person who rides pow mostly via lift access and gates, with some shorter hikes to side country, which would YOU (whoever) recommend? Lets be honest hear, when it comes to riding switch, I'm not doing it a ton in pow... with the hopes of a buttery pow 180 here and there, or maybe a cliff drop 1. But that's not all that important to me as I could always take out my all-mtn board when im feelin more 'freestyley." I've been recomended the Ultra, but do I _really_ need a true twin? Will it ride that much better on piste as well..?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll tell you by November hopefully. Deeper!



Supra said:


> The Jones excels at going fast and handling gnarly terrain.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Take a look at the 157 Burton Barracuda, I'm looking for a 161, I currently ride a full camber Malolo 161 and can say without a doubt, it is the best freeride/powder board I've ever ridden, since the Barracuda is cambered from the front binding back and rocker from the front binding forward, I think it will ride even better then the Malolo ?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

iNeedPow said:


> I'm having the same dilema (which you seemed to pull the trigger on, and think you'll be stoked regardless), but I I've narrowed it down to the Ultra and Peacekeeper. The Peacekeeper is 1 inch set back and a smaller tail profile, Ultra being 3/4 inch with almost identical tail profile to the nose. The one big difference that is holding me back on snagging an Ultra, is that they didn't put an ollie-bar in it, but they DID in the Peacekeeper... which I think is counter-intuitive due to the fact the Ultra is more freestyle-pow oriented- hence more creating your own air, popping, eccetera. You'd think they're more "freestyle oriented pow deck" would include the ollie bar. I've just heard such amazing reviews from friends about the ollie bar in the Fastplant, it's hard for me to steer towards the board without it. BUT, what do I know. haven't tried either.
> 
> Other than that, I think they'll both be great boards. As a person who rides pow mostly via lift access and gates, with some shorter hikes to side country, which would YOU (whoever) recommend? Lets be honest hear, when it comes to riding switch, I'm not doing it a ton in pow... with the hopes of a buttery pow 180 here and there, or maybe a cliff drop 1. But that's not all that important to me as I could always take out my all-mtn board when im feelin more 'freestyley." I've been recomended the Ultra, but do I _really_ need a true twin? Will it ride that much better on piste as well..?



Sounds like you should get the peace keeper, it will be fine switch, and great for 180 pow butters since the nose shape is the same. 

As for the carbon flagship with now bindings, doesn't make sense to me to combind the most responsive board, with a binding that is made to delay response. Money no object get some union mc's


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

walove said:


> Sounds like you should get the peace keeper, it will be fine switch, and great for 180 pow butters since the nose shape is the same.
> 
> As for the carbon flagship with now bindings, doesn't make sense to me to combind the most responsive board, with a binding that is made to delay response. Money no object get some union mc's


I really don't think the now bindings are designed to delay response from the reviews I've heard.

However, the Burton Diodes or Union Chargers are the replacement options.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

agreed. They are actually designed to give you more effective/powerful response and leverage over your board. I'm going to rock the IPO's on my machete gt and whatever pow board I end up with this season... I've talked to many people who have ridden (pre-production) them and wanted to hate on them but then fell in love and are also rocking them this season.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NOWs increase your board response. JF spent quite a long time on them and they work. They were BA's favorite binding he rode last year. 

Just a note, the Peacekeeper is basically the replacement for the Gyrator where the Ultra is a back country intended tweak of a Turbo.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> NOWs increase your board response. JF spent quite a long time on them and they work. They were BA's favorite binding he rode last year.
> 
> Just a note, the Peacekeeper is basically the replacement for the Gyrator where the Ultra is a back country intended tweak of a Turbo.


Good reference point. Still don't know which to pull the trigger on... What should I do, Nivek? 58 twinish set back pow/freestyle more versatile slayer with all mtn-capabilities, or 59 directional pow raper slightly less versatile pow-specific board with minimal but still decent all-mtn aspects


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> NOWs increase your board response. JF spent quite a long time on them and they work. They were BA's favorite binding he rode last year.
> 
> Just a note, the Peacekeeper is basically the replacement for the Gyrator where the Ultra is a back country intended tweak of a Turbo.


Good reference point. Still don't know which to pull the trigger on... What should I do, Nivek?  58 twinish set back pow/freestyle more versatile slayer with all mtn-capabilities, or 59 directional pow raper slightly less versatile pow-specific board with minimal but still decent all-mtn aspects


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you're getting it for the sole purpose of days deeper than 2 feet just get the Ultra. It's more versatile and will still float like a boat in deep snow.

Or just get the new 147 Salomon Powder Snake.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

lol why pow snake? That things flat and noodly... but probably fun, who knows. (maybe you do)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its 3 stage like the Ultra. I said that as a joke sorta. Its very different skatey/surfy feel in deep snow. I want one.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Its 3 stage like the Ultra. I said that as a joke sorta. Its very different skatey/surfy feel in deep snow. I want one.


Sounds fun. Wanna go halvesies?  ha 

I want one of those k2s sooo bad... I really need to just make my mind up. I "want" the Peace, but my gut is telling me ill get more use out of the ultra.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its 3 stage like the Ultra. I said that as a joke sorta. Its very different skatey/surfy feel in deep snow. I want one.


I'd love to get a hovercraft or similar board for pow only but after last season I can't bet on it.

Next year will be good to add one to my quiver.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Pure awesome.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

iNeedPow said:


> Sounds fun. Wanna go halvesies?  ha


Fuck that, I'll get one for free.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

iNeedPow said:


> Sounds fun. Wanna go halvesies?  ha
> 
> I want one of those k2s sooo bad... I really need to just make my mind up. I "want" the Peace, but my gut is telling me ill get more use out of the ultra.


Yeah the ultra dream seems to be very in line with my current gyrator, burton juice wagon, or other powder twin. 


The peacekeeper seems like an awesome option as well if you want more of the jones "point it and go" attitude. I do love the nose on it.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

binarypie said:


> Yeah the ultra dream seems to be very in line with my current gyrator, burton juice wagon, or other powder twin.
> 
> 
> The peacekeeper seems like an awesome option as well if you want more of the jones "point it and go" attitude. I do love the nose on it.


very few reviews on the peacekeeper----

This was posted yesterday on OUTSIDE magazines 2013 gear guide regarding the ultra:

BEST FOR: Laid-back powder surfers who don’t want to work too hard.

THE TEST: Beginners will love the Ultra Dream because of its stable profile (flat between the bindings and rocker at the tip and tail) and forgiving flex. Plus, a set-back stance creates a shorter tail, making turns easy to engage. The Ultra Dream surfed everything from a dusting to a one-foot dump, and it’s no slouch cruising groomers. “It held an exceptional edge, and its switch-riding ability surprised me,” one tester noted. Bummer: our most aggressive freeriders found themselves sketched out on icy steeps—its response and hold aren’t that finely tuned.

THE VERDICT: A great powder board for beginners or intermediates looking for an easy-riding, confidence-inspiring board.

Response: 4 
Versatility: 3

Video Review on the Ultra at dogfunk.com = an 155lb guy calls the 158 "skatey, buttery, and playful"

K2 Ultra Dream - YouTube

Maybe that helps..Maybe it add to the confusion.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I liked the ultra dream a lot more than the peace keeper when i tested them last season.

I find it weird that that magazine rated as only for beginners and intermediates. If their experienced riders were sketched out on icey steeps, then maybe they're not so experienced...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Supra said:


> I liked the ultra dream a lot more than the peace keeper when i tested them last season.
> 
> I find it weird that that magazine rated as only for beginners and intermediates. If their experienced riders were sketched out on icey steeps, then maybe they're not so experienced...


Ultra dream = middle of the road flex= gyrator?

Peacekeeper = slightly stiffer , snappier (carbon strips) , damper ultra dream?

They have different rocker profiles right? One would assume they would ride very different .

K2s site tech wise is bare bones

It would be nice if they listed some kind of relative flex when comparing their different boards .


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> I If their experienced riders were sketched out on icey steeps, then maybe they're not so experienced...


Or maybe its a perfectly legitimate observation. Flat in the middle and rocker outside is hardly what I would call an aggressive edge so I would expect it to not have the best edge hold.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

Supra said:


> I liked the ultra dream a lot more than the peace keeper when i tested them last season.
> 
> I find it weird that that magazine rated as only for beginners and intermediates. If their experienced riders were sketched out on icey steeps, then maybe they're not so experienced...


Did you test them both in pow and/or piste? Can you emphasize why you liked the Ultra better a bit?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

iNeedPow said:


> Did you test them both in pow and/or piste? Can you emphasize why you liked the Ultra better a bit?


If you check/believe/trust the dogfunk video link I put up a few post up about the Ultra = Playful, skatey, buttery, forgiving flex for an 155 lb guy on a 158 = damn near noodle in my world (6'1 185) ..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BFBF said:


> If you check/believe/trust the dogfunk video link I put up a few post up about the Ultra = Playful, skatey, buttery, forgiving flex for an 155 lb guy on a 158 = damn near noodle in my world (6'1 185) ..


I guarantee it wont be. Too much carbon for that. It felt soft to the Dogfunk asshat cause its flat between the feet and rocker outside and he was probably riding it super tail heavy. Which you don't do with that camber style on a board that is DESIGNED to float.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I guarantee it wont be. Too much carbon for that. It felt soft to the Dogfunk asshat cause its flat between the feet and rocker outside and he was probably riding it super tail heavy. Which you don't do with that camber style on a board that is DESIGNED to float.



Which board are you talking about?

The Peacekeeper has the carbon/kevlar "ollie" bar.

The Utra does not have any carbon strips , right? .. (at least according to the website)?


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

BFBF said:


> Which board are you talking about?
> 
> The Peacekeeper has the carbon/kevlar "ollie" bar.
> 
> The Utra does not have any carbon strips , right? .. (at least according to the website)?


Ultra specs via evo.com:

"Carbon Web™ II is designed specifically to enhance Baseline technology and brings the pop of carbon closer to your bindings for more energy in all your riding."

It does NOT have the ollie bar though... which makes me a sad man, but still seems like it has enough going on in the core to provide anyone with necessary pop.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

iNeedPow said:


> Ultra specs via evo.com:
> 
> "Carbon Web™ II is designed specifically to enhance Baseline technology and brings the pop of carbon closer to your bindings for more energy in all your riding."
> 
> It does NOT have the ollie bar though... which makes me a sad man, but still seems like it has enough going on in the core to provide anyone with necessary pop.


Nice!
I need pow i'm in the same boat as you..I'm on the fence between the 2 boards.

K2's website needs to throw some more details out there! Peacekeeper reviews are scarce.


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

BFBF said:


> Nice!
> I need pow i'm in the same boat as you..I'm on the fence between the 2 boards.
> 
> K2's website needs to throw some more details out there! Peacekeeper reviews are scarce.


Agreed. I kinda sorta am going for the Ultra 58... It's just flat out a little more versatile than the Peacekeper... And as much as I want a pow-directional specific board, I just CAN'T steer away from versatility! Especially as an agressive resort/sidecountry rider.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

iNeedPow said:


> Did you test them both in pow and/or piste? Can you emphasize why you liked the Ultra better a bit?


just on piste with small hits off natural features. Did the same routine for the slayblade, the peacekeeper and the ultra dream. slayblade and peacekeeper felt dead-ish, ultra dream was lively. That's all. It was just a demo day, so nothing really scientific or done over enough days to be conclusive. I did find all three to be normal snowboards with metal edges that carve into the snow when I turned.

edit: Personally, I am just going to wait until BFBF buys one and tests it and tells me what he thinks. We have the same boards and think the same things about them, so I trust his opinion, no ****


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Supra said:


> just on piste with small hits off natural features. Did the same routine for the slayblade, the peacekeeper and the ultra dream. slayblade and peacekeeper felt dead-ish, ultra dream was lively. That's all. It was just a demo day, so nothing really scientific or done over enough days to be conclusive. I did find all three to be normal snowboards with metal edges that carve into the snow when I turned.
> 
> edit: Personally, I am just going to wait until BFBF buys one and tests it and tells me what he thinks. We have the same boards and think the same things about them, so I trust his opinion, no ****


Lol You're a funny guy supra - no **** - :laugh:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

this thread is turning ghey!


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

A couple of pow boards that haven't come up:

1) Gnu Dirty Pillow. Fantastic float and very switch/freestyle capable.

2) Capita Charlie Slasher. 400 bucks, taper, Has a tail. Fun, no-nonsense pow board.

3) Rome Notch. Not quite a Tom Burt Winterstick, but headed in that direction.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

iNeedPow said:


> Agreed. I kinda sorta am going for the Ultra 58... It's just flat out a little more versatile than the Peacekeper... And as much as I want a pow-directional specific board, I just CAN'T steer away from versatility! Especially as an agressive resort/sidecountry rider.


Supra, **dreamy eyed** tell them the story about how great the burton sherlock is.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to throw my opinion into the mix, if I were to get another pow board this season after just selling my trusty K2 Gyrator (instead of a possible split purchase) I'd prob be considering stuff like:
Capita Charlie Slasher, Salomon Powder Snake, and Jones Hovercraft for that pricepoint.
I'd have to do more research for the higher pricepoint (more in line with the Gyrator and Ride Slackcountry) but I'd look into stuff like the Salomon Sick Stick, Rome Notch, Nitro Slash, Signal Epic, and Smokin Pinner


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Just to throw my opinion into the mix, if I were to get another pow board this season after just selling my trusty K2 Gyrator (instead of a possible split purchase) I'd prob be considering stuff like:
> Capita Charlie Slasher, Salomon Powder Snake, and Jones Hovercraft for that pricepoint.
> I'd have to do more research for the higher pricepoint (more in line with the Gyrator and Ride Slackcountry) but I'd look into stuff like the Salomon Sick Stick, Rome Notch, Nitro Slash, Signal Epic, and Smokin Pinner


The Charlie Slasher should, in my opinion, be everyone's first powder board. It looks like a snowboard and rides like a snowboard, but in powder. I even hit a coupla 180s and they didn't feel weird.

My bottomless day at Sierra and one at Kirkwood were two of the funnest days I've had with my clothes on thanks to Charlie. 

Supra, waiting on the Sherlock sell.....

(I want one of those next)


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Supra, **dreamy eyed** tell them the story about how great the burton sherlock is.


well, yeah, the Sherlock is perfect for that. If the Sherlock is a 10, I'd give the ultra an 8 (but I haven't ridden it in pow, and it def won't be as fun as the sherlock).

I will third the charlie slasher. Everybody mentions the price (which is amazing), but it's def not like it's one of those 'cheaper' boards. I think it might have started out that way with just a regular core and extruded base, but they've upgraded it over the years to the point where regardless of price it can be compared to any other powder board out there and hold it's own.
Malolo vs Charlie used to be a good comparison, but Barracuda vs Charlie? no question charlie wins it


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Word. Charlie is Sintered...carbon in the nose, MOAR taper than the cudda, andmade by Elan (it matters to me).
It allowed a powder n00b (only maaaaaaybe 4-5 days a year) to blow by riders who are, most likely, MUCH better than me. 

Also your back leg feels great at the end of the day. No more p0w, pimp limp, afterward.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

phony_stark said:


> Supra, **dreamy eyed** tell them the story about how great the burton sherlock is.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Supra knows how I feel about him. It's not a secret....

The thing that isn't a secret, is epic gay man crush for those reading at home.

B-Pie if you're saying you have a freestyle focus on pow riding, have you considered the Charlie Slasher/Burton Sherlock.

They're so different, that you could have both. I will be adding a Shirley to my Charlie next year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you two really are doing god's work over here. thank you jeebus.

i hope you win the bindings phony.... it'll make up for the rugburns.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Supra knows how I feel about him. It's not a secret....
> 
> The thing that isn't a secret, is epic gay man crush for those reading at home.
> 
> ...


Another option if you're feeling really manly would be the venture Odin.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

The venture Odin? Okay, I'm leaving this thread....too much p0w badassery.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Shredlife! Thanks for following me, dude.

What's your favorite pow board out there in your neck of the PNW?

Because...you haven't said anything about p0w boards on this thread.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

got a hovercraft split this fall and tbh its the first pow-specific shape i've owned. i'll probably ride it on resort too if its 14"+.

otherwise i just ride a heritage everywhere.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BFBF said:


> Another option if you're feeling really manly would be the venture Odin.


quite manly indeed.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have ridden the Odin. It is no joke!

Did anybody recommend the Unity Whale or Bataleon Camel Toe yet? Both look super intriguing!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

matty19 said:


> I have ridden the Odin. It is no joke!
> 
> Did anybody recommend the Unity Whale or Bataleon Camel Toe yet? Both look super intriguing!


thoughts on the Odin?


----------

